
Super simple graph in TypeScript using an adjacency matrix - craigharley
https://github.com/CraigHarley/SimpleGraphJS
======
craigharley
I made a super simple graph in typescript using an adjacency matrix because
all the ones I could find were really bloated, or used far too much memory
since I have have a very dense graph.

~~~
random4215
Matrices are a big memory cost. I would suggest to use Maps instead to
maintain constant time operations.

~~~
craigharley
How would you recommend going about doing this?

